# Gulp color and size?



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking at trying out Berkley Gulp Saltwater:

Swimming Mullet
Jerk Shad
Saltwater Shrimp

I target Redfish, Trout, and Flounder along NC inshore waters and marshes.

What color and sizes would you suggest for each of these. 

Thanks


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Swimming mullet ..... White for Pups and Trout, chartreuse for Flounder has been very good for me ... Good Luck, River


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

3" white shrimp


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Imo the jerk shades are horrible.I prefer zooms ,bass assassin's or storms over them. I prefer the gulp ghost shrimp over the other style shrimp they have. It last alot longer and better action. the other style shrimp they have floats upside down and not consistent. 

In swimming mullet for flounder I use 4inch min but prefer the 5 inch or 6 inch ones . 

For trout I troll zooms or jig 4 inch gulps or bigger

For pups a Cajun thunder works good with the shrimp or swimming mullet 4in min.

Green pink white is what I stay to. Plus I like the rootbeer


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

For trout I have had very good results with a trout eye jig head with a Chartreuse (almost day glo yellow color) Gulp 4" swimming mullet; I fish salt creeks where the water is darker. 

I believe it would be of benefit to have several colors to fall back to as water clarity and daylight have an impact on what color works best.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't use the mullet or jerk minnow in the Gulp products, as I prefer the regular plastics for those types of lures. IMO, and as IPNURWATER has said, the action is much better with the regular plastics. For the Gulp shrimp, I fish them on a jig head & have done well with Natural, Molting, Glow/chartreuse, New Penny, and Nuclear Chicken. The pearl colors work fine too sometimes. I'm with Digger on the water clarity & light variables, as each of these colors seems to work better in different conditions. IMO, the clearer the water, the more "natural" the color, but nothing is ever set in stone.

With mullet or minnow type plastics, pearl or white is always something I'll carry. I like albino and most any of the "shad" colors. I've tried a lot of brands. Zoom, Bomber, Culprit, Bass Assassin & a few others had/ has some nice colors. I like the Culprit Gold Pearl Shad, White Flash & New Penny.

Basically, if you go with white/pearl, chartreuse, and a dark color you'll have a lot of conditions covered.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

My best lure for catching beach flounder and beach trout.


















The Gulp white Swimming Mullet on a 1/2 or 3/8th jig head is very good for flounder in Lewis Delaware for me and a lot of people.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually use a pink/white or chartreuse/white sparkie bucktail with a 4" swimming mullet in pearl on it. Chartreuse is good too. The 4" shrimp is good too especially when stuff is nipping the curly tail off. I like pearl or new penny. This is mainly for flounder though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I always start with eithe Pearl white or Chartruese depending on the sky or the clarity of the water.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Everyone has a legit point. I also keep black or dark colored Gulp (watermelon seed, brown) for fishing at night or in dirtied water.


----------

